# flip out monitor



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

i have a jensen cd/dvd player tht i had just recently bought at wal-mart the question is to play dvd's ya'l know by law it's supposed to hook up to the e-brake.but i hate that shit and since i have neve hooked upa dvd/cd playe flip out how cani hook it up in order for it to play videos without having t gay ass e-brake on what sucks the most is when i was installing the cd/dvd player i had no idea how to hook hook up the video cable to the e-brake i had some idea an i tried it and it didnt work so took it o a place over here called sound image and i told them if they can do an install i ad everything else working but the video and they told me that tey were gunna have to charge me the same price as if they had installed the whole thing about 38$ so i was like w.e. you know i had them hook it up and whn i came back to pick up my car i noticed they had intalled it in the cme place i had installed it i was like wtf i tell the guy that the place he had it in was wrong but it wasnt all i had to do wa press down on the e-brake let it go and press down on it once more and the video worked i was so fucking pissed adn when i had payed the bill came out to like 51 something i guess they had charged me for taxes using the tools and using the shop cus there install shop was down the block and that s had got me pissed and now i hate going thrught a phase where i have to engage, disengage and engage nce more is there any way i can get around this


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ground out the ebrake wire....i think it's the green one if i heard right.


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

what do mean ground the green wire is the video wire supposed to still hook up in the same place or what


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

look through ur manual everything should work except ur video from what i know so far. the ebrake is i heard a green wire that comes off the unit which is what gets tripped when u do ur break squence some guy just run a toggle and shit to over ride the sequence while others can just ground out the wire and haev it work. do a little mroe searchin and u should have a anwser


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Oct 22 2006, 10:23 AM~6419142
> *i have a jensen cd/dvd player tht i had just recently bought at wal-mart the question is to play dvd's ya'l know by law it's supposed to hook up to the e-brake.but i hate that shit and since i have neve hooked upa dvd/cd playe flip out how cani hook it up in order for it to play videos without having t gay ass e-brake on what sucks the most is when i was installing the cd/dvd player i had no idea how to hook hook up the video cable to the e-brake i had some idea an i tried it and it didnt work so took it o a place over here called sound image and i told them if they can do an install i ad everything else working but the video and they told me that tey were gunna have to charge me the same price as if they had installed the whole thing about 38$ so i was like w.e. you know i had them hook it up and whn i came back to pick up my car i noticed they had intalled it in the cme place i had installed it i was like wtf i tell the guy that the place he had it in was wrong but it wasnt all i had to do wa press down on the e-brake let it go and press down on it once more and the video worked i was so fucking pissed adn when i had payed the bill came out to like 51 something i guess they had charged me for taxes using the tools and using the shop cus there install shop was down the block and that s had got me pissed and now i hate going thrught a phase where i have to engage, disengage and engage nce more is there any way i can get around this
> *


holy. shit. ever. heard. of. periods.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miguel90802 (Jun 18, 2003)

i just bought this and it works great dont have switches or nothing just put the dvd in and it works right away 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jensen-Video-Bypass-JR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

just ground the freak'n park brake wire!!!DING


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

alright bitches i grounded the parking brake and everything and it's stil saying cant play video y law or somehit like that so wutsup now


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Oct 23 2006, 06:57 AM~6423823
> *just ground the freak'n park brake wire!!!DING
> *


Doesn't work like that noob... :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Oct 23 2006, 05:20 PM~6426595
> *alright bitches i grounded the parking brake and everything and it's stil saying cant play video y law or somehit like that so wutsup now
> *


You have to wire a toggle switch to toggle the green wire to ground, but on the newer units you have to flip it back and forth a certain sequence...

Or you can order the module posted above that makes it idiot proof...

If you read your instructions, it will tell you the sequence you have to use with the e-brake to make it work, only the toggle switch takes the place of the e-brake switch...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

brian what do you think of those jenson flip outs for the money? i thought about buying the touch screen version for like 400 at walmart. Are they good for the price?


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah there is a sequence you have to do... not sure about jensen.. but my alpine i have to hold the parking brake and press and release the brake three times then i can watch tv... i turned it into a toggle switch and a pushbutton. so i can watch while i drive. but you can make it stay on all the time by using relays... 
(I may have gotten the parking brake and the foot brake backwards) its something like that. all i know is i now have two switches that i have to fuck wit when i want to watch tv.


----------



## miguel90802 (Jun 18, 2003)

but if you get what i have there no buttons or shit to mess with just pop in the dvd and it plays


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

thats true. :worship:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 23 2006, 04:42 PM~6427492
> *Doesn't work like that noob...  :uh:
> *


who you calln "noob",idiot?I hook up my own stereo systems and I just installed a Jensen flip-out in my boys work truck and it works good,so check yourself BIaTCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Oct 26 2006, 02:44 AM~6446558
> *who you calln "noob",idiot?I hook up my own stereo systems and I just installed a Jensen flip-out in my boys work truck and it works good,so check yourself BIaTCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


If you weren't a noob, you would have known that the new model Jensen didn't work as you said it did...  

Not to mention, if you would have bothered to read the previous posts in this thread, you would have KNOWN that he ALREADY grounded the brake wire and it DID NOT WORK...

I think the post you made here combined with your lack of time spent on this forum, more than enough classifies you as a noob...


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 26 2006, 04:30 AM~6447075
> *If you weren't a noob, you would have known that the new model Jensen didn't work as you said it did...
> 
> Not to mention, if you would have bothered to read the previous posts in this thread, you would have KNOWN that he ALREADY grounded the brake wire and it DID NOT WORK...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: 

so true.. i hate the new monitors from alpine and jensen... stupid sequences. kenwood still has the good old green parking brake wire.. so simple. and then theres pioneer just makin things harder than anyone else.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced10_@Oct 26 2006, 11:32 AM~6447953
> *then theres pioneer just makin things harder than anyone else.
> *


Gyro FTL! :angry:


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 26 2006, 09:27 AM~6448312
> *Gyro FTL!  :angry:
> *


 I have no idea what that means  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

yea like they said toggle switch or module, i have a jensen touch screen and I had to put a toggle switch inline on the ebrake wire then to ground and flip it back and fourth, (flip it wait 3 seconds and flip it back and so on 3 times) it works fine, but that module is the best though I need one of those cause the toggle gets old real fast. In my opinion it is great for the money.


----------



## miguel90802 (Jun 18, 2003)

it is great i have on mines and just put in the dvd dont have to do nothing thats the best part about it


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

man i love my kenwood 911, never any of that, just ground the brake wire and roll. good shit


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

I just put one those in a homies truck you have to wire the yellow wire to a toggle switch flip it on wait on sec flip it off wait one sec and then flip it on and leave it on, it takes about three seconds for it to come on. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

never had the problem with my jensen


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

just ground the wire to ground and it will play when you drive,i got one thats what i did


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 9 2006, 04:35 AM~6533540
> *just ground the wire to ground and it will play when you drive,i got one thats what i did
> *


You didn't even bother to read the thread before you posted... :uh:


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 9 2006, 02:35 AM~6533540
> *just ground the wire to ground and it will play when you drive,i got one thats what i did
> *


That's what I did with my pioneer, what year jensen do you have beacause most new monitors have some kind of safety device which wont allow you to do this even the new pioneer's have this new safety feature. I guess they figured out that people were just grounding it so they came up with this you have to set the E brake on and off then leave it on, other screens have different sequences but it all serves the same purpose SO YOU CAN'T WATCH IT WHILE DRIVING but that is the only time I have my screen on is while driving. I just found out about the jensen little box which eliminates the need for a toggle switch seems like a good investment http://cgi.ebay.com/Jensen-Video-Bypass-JR...20/%3EZViewItem :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

im having the same problem with my pop up... this is good info tho.. thanks guys


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

When I hooked my friends up.....I just hooked the ground wire to a Toggle switch..


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

why don't you guys just do a factory over-ride for the Jensen?

no stupid toggle switch!


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

ok how do you do a "factory over-ride" then?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 23 2006, 05:44 PM~6427504
> *You have to wire a toggle switch to toggle the green wire to ground, but on the newer units you have to flip it back and forth a certain sequence...
> 
> Or you can order the module posted above that makes it idiot proof...
> ...


i have to flip mine up then backdown then it works :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Nov 13 2006, 05:42 PM~6560329
> *ok how do you do a "factory over-ride" then?
> *


which model jensen do you have?


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

i have the jensen vm59311 or some shit like that its the wal-mart one it's cheaps hell i think only 400$ shit it hought that was a badass dal with ipod hookup dvd player whatever you need to keep you busy i had a question though can you hook up a playstation or something on them does anybody know.


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Nov 14 2006, 12:23 PM~6565119
> *which model jensen do you have?
> *



I have the jensen model vm9311ts


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Nov 15 2006, 11:42 AM~6573220
> *I have the jensen model vm9311ts
> *


you my son, owe me!
I've personally done this on my Jensen VM9511TS




ATTENTION TO ANYONE WITH A JENSEN VM9311,VM9411, VM9511TS and/or 9021TS 

YOU CAN BYPASS THE PARKING BRAKE SECURITY FEATURE FOR FREE!!!! WITHOUT PAYING FOR THOSE PULSE BOXES OR ANY ADDITIONAL HARDWARE!!!!! 

YES THE LITTLE BLACK BOXES WORK....BUT THEY'RE A SCAM CAUSE YOU CAN DO THIS FREE USING THE JENSEN FACTORY OVERRIDE CODE 

So if that isn't clear enough, let me further explain. The code is a permanent way of disabling the brake override on the jensen units. 


There are two ways of doing this: 

Insert the DVD 

After the disc loads and plays you will see a blue screen telling you "it is unlawful to drive with a movie blah blah blah" 

1)Activate the brake sequence and disable the blue screen using the hand brake, the switch method or anything else to give the unit its three pulses to disable that freakin blue screen. 

(What I did was I installed my radio entirely, then took the pink wire and touched for two seconds, removed for two seconds and then touched and held the negative pole of a mower battery laying on my passenger seat until the screen was no longer blue.) 


2) Next, on the main remote press stop twice, then 1, 2, 6, 4. 

You will now see a hidden menu that says: 

Region Code 
Brake Override (I know you're drooling by now) 
Macrovision (Watch all the burned and pirated movies you want if this option is off) 
Loader Version 
Model Version 


3) Using the right joystick on the unit, navigate to the options of your choice, click on them to toggle on, off or which region code you want. 

This is what you want: 

Region Code: 1 
Brake Override ON 
Macrovision: OFF 

When your done, click SYS SETUP on the main remote TWICE to save the settings and bingo, your done!!! Hooray!!! You can now kill your whole family in the car while watching that adult movie while your driving..... 


The other way of doing this is by not engaging the parking brake sequence, thus you're inputting the code blindly. 

1) Insert the DVD and you'll get the blue screen. 

(If you have more than one tv, the unit itself will have the blue screen but the additional tv's you have plugged in will NOT, they will show the dvd menu. Thus you will be able to see the hidden menu on the additional screens after inputting the code, but not on the main unit because of its blue screen.) 

2) On the main remote, push stop twice and then 1, 2, 6, 4 

3) Push the joystick on the unit SOUTH twice and then click it once. 

4) Press SYS SETUP on the main remote twice to save your settings. 


It may take a few tries but you'll get it. This method can be done if you don't want to bother temporarily activating the brake sequence, but if you only have the unit and no additional tv's, its #$%^&* damn hardbecause you can't see the settings your changing. 


I tried to make this as clear as possible. If you have questions, private message me or post here. 

Best of Luck! 


By the way, this is for informational purposes only and I will not be responsible for anything bad/stupid/ignorant you do with your Jensen uni


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Eric, please post this in the pinned topic at the top of the forum so everyone can find it easily, thanks...

This should help many people and that is what the pinned topic is for, thanks for your addition...


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

i just called best buy and they told me 2 ground my yellow parking wire took it out grounded it and poof wallah it worked


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info Eric :worship:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Nov 15 2006, 01:40 PM~6574067
> *Thanks for the info Eric  :worship:
> *


let me know how it works


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 15 2006, 12:17 PM~6573465
> *Eric, please post this in the pinned topic at the top of the forum so everyone can find it easily, thanks...
> 
> This should help many people and that is what the pinned topic is for, thanks for your addition...
> *


done


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Nov 15 2006, 03:34 PM~6574407
> *done
> *


Thank's for the addition...


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

hell yeah thats badass im'a try that as soon as i et my car back from reapir eric whats up my ****** its me carlos from mnrider.com


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

Eric that worked perfect the first time, wow thanks again homie :worship:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Nov 16 2006, 09:59 AM~6579991
> *Eric that worked perfect the first time, wow thanks again homie  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

glad to help!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

damn eric you know anything about my clarion vxr815? Some of my menus are greyed out. I called clarion and they said cuz it was not bought from a official clarion dealer or some shit and i have to find one and they have to do something to it but wouldn't tell me what it was and the i guess my unit is older. I talked to the local seller and they had no clue what the deal was with it


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Nov 20 2006, 11:39 PM~6607978
> *damn eric you know anything about my clarion vxr815? Some of my menus are greyed out. I called clarion and they said cuz it was not bought from a official clarion dealer or some shit and i have to find one and they have to do something to it but wouldn't tell me what it was and the i guess my unit is older. I talked to the local seller and they had no clue what the deal was with it
> *


pm sent, but no


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i have a flip out that is gay


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

hey in order to day that do you have to use the handheld remote or what because i cant find my remote and i want to bypass it but the fucker aint working it's kind of a stupid question but yeah.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Nov 25 2006, 12:27 PM~6633522
> *hey in order to day that do you have to use the handheld remote or what because i cant find my remote and i want to bypass it but the fucker aint working it's kind of a stupid question but yeah.
> *


is that english? wtf? haha

yes you need the remote...


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

fuck yo tv *****! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

where the hell can buy a replacement remote it's a bitch. my lil nephew was playing with the remote and shit and it magically disappeared thats a bitch i need th remote and eric wtf are u talking u speaking somali there or what wah koo jay alahi


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

ground the pink wire works good have the same one in my car


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kyle22_@Dec 3 2006, 09:42 PM~6686849
> *ground the pink wire works good have the same one in my car
> *


You're another one of those people that think they know everything, so you don't bother to read a thread before you post on it aren't you...


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 4 2006, 07:11 AM~6689652
> *You're another one of those people that think they know everything, so you don't bother to read a thread before you post on it aren't you...
> *


:rofl:

wow


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: i actuly found the remote the day after i had mlast post in here i watched my lil nephew at his place for a couple of hours and i just figured i'd search in his room ashit see if he had taken it and guess what i found the fucking remoe under his bed i was fucking happy as soon as i got home i gave it a try but i didnt need to touch no ground or engage the e-brake all i d was press stop twice like what erics post said and hit in the #'s 1 2 6 4 ad it fucking worked hell yeahi was excited


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Dec 4 2006, 06:47 PM~6693366
> *:biggrin: i actuly found the remote the day after i had mlast post in here i watched my lil nephew at his place for a couple of hours and i just figured i'd search in his room ashit see if he had taken it and guess what i found the fucking remoe under his bed i was  fucking happy as soon as i got home i gave it a try but i didnt need to touch no ground or engage the e-brake all i d was press stop twice like what erics post said and hit in the #'s 1 2 6 4 ad it fucking worked hell yeahi was excited
> *


good, now paypal me $50, :rofl:


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

u seriously want the money eric im willing to pay what you gave me saved me some money and saved a few others whats ur paypal hing and ill send u the money


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Dec 5 2006, 12:03 AM~6695268
> *u seriously want the money eric im willing to pay what you gave me saved me some money and saved a few others whats ur paypal hing and ill send u the money
> *


nah, fool...I was just playing

glad I could help


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

i know guy i was playing too lol!!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ya right


----------

